# Chop.



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Saw this big deer dead on roadside yesterday at 1230 so I called warden for a permit to use as coyote bait .. when I got back at 200 someone had cut the head off . I never saw it but can only guess it was big . Whitetails in our area never get old enough to get massive so this one was a surprise to me









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Big body on that one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Which one?

Got one like that about a month ago with my truck, but it did have a head. Just bought a Florida truck and put about $6000 into it and blasted a doe at 55 mph. Took out the front end, front fender, lights, etc. and had to pay for a rebuild, because I was too cheap to add comprehensive insurance on the vehicle. Doing that today, but it's more like closing the barn doors after the horses ran off.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't want to tackle either one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

C2C said:


> Saw this big deer dead on roadside yesterday at 1230 so I called warden for a permit to use as coyote bait .. when I got back at 200 someone had cut the head off . I never saw it but can only guess it was big . Whitetails in our area never get old enough to get massive so this one was a surprise to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is one of your neighbors deer.

again.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol don you’re to much


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I believe that is one of your neighbors deer.
> 
> again.


On a roll Don ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Which one?
> 
> Got one like that about a month ago with my truck, but it did have a head. Just bought a Florida truck and put about $6000 into it and blasted a doe at 55 mph. Took out the front end, front fender, lights, etc. and had to pay for a rebuild, because I was too cheap to add comprehensive insurance on the vehicle. Doing that today, but it's more like closing the barn doors after the horses ran off.


That sucks about the wreck, I feel your pain ..a local town built a tunnel under the hiway to accommodate a walking trail ....looks like bambi missed the memo









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez. I wrote a post about Glens very large caliber deer killer and apparently forgot to hit post.

I'm glad you're not hurt Glen. Something tells me that the truck will be fixed up better than new, and I believe you needed another project.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It is better than it was before the crash but I hesitate to drive it in low-light during the deer hunting season. Too many deer to dodge. Michigan is still one of the top states (I believe #5) for vehicle/deer crashes. Never had a chance, although I did some evasive steering, it didn't matter, except for the fact that I didn't hit it squarely mid-grille. Took out the grille and right front fender plus lights and some other stuff.

Took about a month to get it into the body shop, because everyone and their brothers were doing the same thing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes glen this is the busiest time of year for deer heads as the company I work for we deliver to all body shops glad you’re ok


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad to Hear everything went good for you Glen*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. I may get a deer-buster bumper for the "new" truck, if I can find something suitable. Dang crash has me driving like an old man. Oh, yeah. I am an old man.

If we made another one like this, I'm pretty sure the front end would be on the ground.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That one I like.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Thanks, men. I may get a deer-buster bumper for the "new" truck, if I can find something suitable. Dang crash has me driving like an old man. Oh, yeah. I am an old man.
> 
> If we made another one like this, I'm pretty sure the front end would be on the ground.


 if I had a bumper like that Glenn I'd go looking for deer on the road..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They ain't worth much after a tangle, though - except to the trapper.

Got full coverage on the GMC now but I'd feel better with a better bumper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

C2C said:


> if I had a bumper like that Glenn I'd go looking for deer on the road..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


You might want to reconsider even thinking that. ( I know you wouldn't really do it ) A friend of a friend was killed back in 75 ? 76? When he hit a deer and it came through the windshield and kicked him to death.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You might want to reconsider even thinking that. ( I know you wouldn't really do it ) A friend of a friend was killed back in 75 ? 76? When he hit a deer and it came through the windshield and kicked him to death.


Not hard to believe Don .. no I've got too much respect for em to do that ..this time of year it's an obstacle course getting to town at night .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

